
GNOME 3.20 released - ronjouch
https://www.gnome.org/news/2016/03/gnome-3-20-released/
======
suprjami
One vote per hour, ouch. I guess everyone has switched to
MATE/Cinnamon/KDE/LXQt/i3/Awesome/etc.

